

Give Your Spirit Clojure - kevrone
http://clojurescriptkoans.com/
Cute way to learn ClojureScript.
======
mattmoss
Sweet...

One suggestion: take, for example, (= ___ (count [:a :b :c])), or anything
similar. Check that the answer provided by the user isn't exactly the same as
the value on the right. Trivial to pass all/many of these by copy/paste. ;)

~~~
kevrone
Haha it's not my product, but I'll be sure to pass that along!

